# Grazie assai



## strofinaccio

Ho sentito per la prima volta in un film l'espressione "Grazie assai"... siccome era un film degli anni 70' vorrei domandare a voi... questa espressione  è ancora in uso?

Tante grazie!


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì certo, è in uso nella aree in cui si parla il siciliano.


----------



## fabinn

strofinaccio said:


> Ho sentito per la prima volta in un film l'espressione "Grazie assai"... siccome era un film degli anni 70' vorrei domandare a voi... questa espressione  è ancora in uso?


Soltanto nell'Italia meridionale (soprattutto Campania e Sicilia, credo)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ci metterei, a naso, anche la Calabria, la Puglia, la Basilicata,... 

GS


----------



## Mutti57

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ci metterei, a naso, anche la Calabria, la Puglia, la Basilicata,...
> 
> GS



Confermo per queste due che conosco "assai"


----------



## olaszinho

Da quando "assai" non è più italiano?
Il nuovo Garzanti:
significato 1: a sufficienza, abbastanza.
significato 2: molto, es. ho mangiato e bevuto assai/molto.
Stessi significati ed ambiti d'impiego si trovano anche nel Palazzi e Devoto Oli.


----------



## fabinn

olaszinho said:


> Da quando "assai" non è più italiano?


Nessuno l'ha mai detto, caro olaszinho, soltanto che la forma "Grazie assai" non è utilizzata se non nelle aree meridionali, tutto lì. "Grazie tante, grazie mille" ma non "Grazie assai", sebbene sia una forma assolutamente corretta.
Personalmente penso che "assai" sia caduto un po' in disuso, rimane in qualche espressione tipo "Roberto è assai invecchiato dall'ultima volta che l'ho visto", ma ritengo che sia sempre più spesso e volentieri sostituito da "molto", "tanto"


----------



## federicoft

olaszinho said:


> Da quando "assai" non è più italiano?
> Il nuovo Garzanti:
> significato 1: a sufficienza, abbastanza.
> significato 2: molto, es. ho mangiato e bevuto assai/molto.
> Stessi significati ed ambiti d'impiego si trovano anche nel Palazzi e Devoto Oli.



L'uso posticipato sicuramente si può definire non-standard.

Dal Treccani:

*a.* Con valore di avverbio: _è già a_. _quello che ho fatto per voi_; _assai da quello_, _Che ti parve sì mesto e sì nefasto_, _È peggiorato il viver nostro_ (Leopardi); rafforzato, _assai assai_; scherz. _assaissimo_. Con questo sign. precede aggettivi o altri avverbî per la formazione del superlativo avverbiale: _a_. _buono_, _a_. _bello_, _a_. _prima_, _a_. _meno_, _a_. _più_ (*ma in usi region., dell’Italia merid., è più spesso posposto: è bello a., va male a., e sim.*). Usato antifrasticamente, e in funzione di pron. neutro, spec. con i verbi _sapere_, _importare_, significa niente, nulla: _m’importa a_. _di quello che fate!_; _so a_., _io_, _di ciò che vuole!_; _vien uno con un pane in tasca_, _so a_. _dov’è andato a prenderlo_ (Manzoni).


----------



## olaszinho

Bello scontro tra autori di dizionari; ho trovato l'esempio: "ho mangiato assai" su due dizionari diversi. Ad ogni modo,  non sono del sud e non voglio difendere alcun uso. Avverto anch'io  "bello assai" come dialettale o comunque connotato regionalmente.


----------



## francisgranada

Ho una "subdomanda":

Quando uno dice "ho incotrato una raggazza assai bella", cosa vuole dire? 
(parlo dell'italiano standard)

a) la ragazza era molto bella
b) la ragazza era abbastanza bella (cioè non tanto, ma non era neanche brutta ...)

[per me spontaneamente la variante b)...]


----------



## mxyzptlk63

infinite sadness said:


> Sì certo, è in uso nella aree in cui si parla il siciliano.



Non vorrei sbagliare, ma in siciliano non mi risulta sia usato. A me sembra più tipico del napoletano. Per gli altri dialetti non so.


----------



## olaszinho

francisgranada said:


> Ho una "subdomanda":
> 
> Quando uno dice "ho incotrato una raggazza assai bella", cosa vuole dire?
> (parlo dell'italiano standard)
> 
> a) la ragazza era molto bella
> b) la ragazza era abbastanza bella (cioè non tanto, ma non era neanche brutta ...)
> 
> [per me spontaneamente la variante b)...]


 

Francis, io direi molto bella. Assai in italiano non vuol dire abbastanza come in francese.


----------



## federicoft

francisgranada said:


> Ho una "subdomanda":
> 
> Quando uno dice "ho incotrato una raggazza assai bella", cosa vuole dire?
> (parlo dell'italiano standard)
> 
> a) la ragazza era molto bella
> b) la ragazza era abbastanza bella (cioè non tanto, ma non era neanche brutta ...)
> 
> [per me spontaneamente la variante b)...]



La a)
Nella grande maggioranza degli usi "assai" è sinonimo di "molto". Significa "abbastanza", cioè diventa sovrapponibile al corrispettivo avverbio francese, solo in alcuni rari casi.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Sì, è una paroletta che mette un po' in difficoltà. I significati sono (secondo De Voto-Oli)
1. Sufficientemente, quanto basta
2. *più com*. Molto.

Quindi, il senso che ha in francese (direttamente dal latino _ad satis_, "a sazietà") esiste anche in italiano -- cosa di cui molti non sono consapevoli. Colpisce il fatto che ci sia stato un progressivo scivolamento del senso di sufficienza a quello d'abbondanza.
Per chi come me parla un dialetto gallo-italico non c'è meraviglia: in località dell'Emilia si dice "asèè" per "abbastanza"; molti romagnoli dicono "asà". Le parole per dire "molto" sono invece del tutto diverse.

GS


----------



## fabinn

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Per chi come me parla un dialetto gallo-italico non c'è meraviglia: in località dell'Emilia si dice "asèè" per "abbastanza"; molti romagnoli dicono "asà". Le parole per dire "molto" sono invece del tutto diverse


E' vero!! Ora che mi ci fai pensare, anche mia mamma nel dialetto emiliano ha sempre detto "eg nè a séé" per dire "ce n'è abbastanza", ma non ho mai trovato una corrispondenza in italiano. Davvero il senso francese di "assai" esiste anche in italiano? Potresti fare un esempio?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, fab.

Beh, nel mio post #14 ho riportato le due accezioni che dà il De Voto-Oli: come puoi vedere, la prima, ancorché considerata implicitamente "meno comune" è quella che invece costituisce la norma in francese. Purtroppo non ho il dizionario con me, ma puoi trovare esempi tu stesso su varie opere di consultazione.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> ... Per chi come me parla un dialetto gallo-italico non c'è meraviglia: in località dell'Emilia si dice "asèè" per "abbastanza"; molti romagnoli dicono "asà". Le parole per dire "molto" sono invece del tutto diverse.


 
Un'informazione interessante per me. Sarà quindi _questa_ la spiegazione per quello che il significato "francese" mi sembra più "naturale": le persone con cui sono in contatto personale sono (prevalentemente) dal Nord d'Italia.


----------



## infinite sadness

In siciliano si usa esclusivamente in sostituzione di "molto", anche perché la parola "molto" non esiste.
Mi sembra strano che qualcuno possa sostenere che la parola "assai" in sicilia non si usa più, perché a questo punto mi viene da domandarmi che cosa si userebbe al posto di "assai".


----------



## mxyzptlk63

Non ho scritto che non si usa più ma che mi sembra più tipico napoletano che siciliano, sopratutto per la forma postfissa. Non è che ne sia sicuro ma è che mi suona strano. Come verificare? Per me è molto più naturale "tante grazie". Già mi immagino la "gr" detta dal padrino


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Non vorrei che qualcuno avesse capito male le mie parole. Nel dialetto delle mie parti si usa "asèè" per "abbastanza". Quando parliamo in italiano, la parola "assai" la usiamo pochissimo. Molti credo addirittura che ne ignorino l'esistenza. 
Ma d'altra parte, noi diciamo anche  /méég/, /téég/, /séég/, /nòsk/, /vòòsk/ e "/séég/ per "con me", ecc., senza che questo comporti la conoscenza d'alcun latino. Quelli delle vecchie generazioni borghesi dicono addirittura "Hai preso i denari teco?".

GS


----------



## EmilRec

ciao a tutti! nel dialetto siciliano posso confermare l'uso di "assai" inteso sia come "molto/tanto/troppo" che "abbastanza" ("assez").


----------



## adomandarispondi

"la ragazza era assai bella"
Usato antifrasticamente, e in funzione di pron. neutro, spec. con i verbi _sapere_, _importare_, significa niente, nulla: _m’importa a_. _di quello che fate!_; _so a_., _io_, _di ciò che vuole!_; _vien uno con un pane in tasca_, _so a_. _dov’è andato a prenderlo_ (Manzoni).[/QUOTE]
... e non potrebbe avere invece anche l'accezione di "per niente" bella? - ovviamente in un contesto lirico e/o dopo una descrizione della sua forma fisica non brillante


----------

